# 15 year old honey in brood frames. Usable?



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Everyone has different criteria for management of the bees. I myself would use them. Put a box of honey on the bottom of your hives in first of September here in my area. They'll go to town moving it up as brood hatches and pack it in nicely around the broodnest for a good over winter plugged cluster. I bet the honey has crystalized over the years, so would be kinda hard to use it for the table, so use it as feed for the bees.


----------

